# I feel like dropping out



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm a high school junior and I've always gotten ridiculously high grades, but I've had NO motivation the last 4 or 5 months. I just got accepted into National Honor Society, but I'm so depressed and anxious that I don't even want to finish high school. Sad to think that a year ago I preparing for medical school. Sorry, I guess this is just me feeling sorry for myself... but if you have any advice or kind thoughts, feel free to reply.


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

You just have to force yourself to do it. You've only got 1 year of high school left don't drop out now. If you go on to college you may want to go to a really small school. I think the big universities might be too much for you. I dropped out of college several times and I'm just now forcing myself to finish. I regret dropping out very much. My advice it to go and finish it no matter how hard it seems.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

Its better to finish. I've met a lot of drop outs who later got their GED and employers look on you more favorably if you have a hs diploman. Versus college right away you could either work for a few years or start off at junior college or vocational school instead. Nursing at vo-tech might be a good option to help you consider whether or not medical school would be right for you and its also a relatively lucrative and stable career choice if you have the stomach for it. You can often times finish a four year degree at night or online from an associates degree at a vocational school. Many state universities and private will also take your credits and you would be transfered in as a junior. 
For the record, in high school I went through the exact same thing as you. My senior year grades sucked & I had wanted to get my GED but at my school they basically don't allow anyone to drop out or if you do drop out you have to go back to high school as an old fogie or you can't start your GED until the class you were supposed to graduate with finishes school. I don't regret graduating hs one bit, but I do regret not starting off at junior college or vocational school. If I would have done that I think I would be in a better position career wise than I am now.


----------



## Writer of Fictions (Mar 20, 2009)

I agree with what was previously mentioned. It would be best to continue because you've worked so hard so far and you only have one more year left. I really became apathetic about everything in high school, but I forced myself to finish and go because I wanted to get out of my city and onto college. And if it wasn't for college, I wouldn't have started getting help for my SA. So you never know, it might work out for you in the end. I just think that if you stop now, you are "closing too many doors" that can come along in the future.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Just try your best. Or, you can try to either find an independent study program or get a GED and go to community college.


----------



## staystrong12 (Mar 11, 2009)

im going through the same problem but im a senior ....i mean hs really sucks i know what your going though...that awesome that you got accepted into the national honors society ! i have nobody to talk to at school...if you want i will pm you my cell phone number and you can text me during the school day....i kinda need somebody just to say hi to anyway


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks so much for the kind advice everyone! I guess I've just got to plug away at it the best I can. You know what really sucks? I have enough credits to graduate but my school won't let me because Economics/Participation in Government and Phys Ed are required for senior year.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Good idea to finish, I did, but I didn't have bad SA back then. 

If you decide to drop out you may as well start drinking and doing other bad things and hope for an early death which is kind of what I'm doing at the moment - deathwish style


----------

